# Show Names!



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

What's your horses' show names and barn names?

On Holiday (Holiday) I leased him for over a year, before he got hurt again

















Paint By Number (Painter) The first horse I've actually owned.

















My mom's lease, Don't Trump My Ace (Trump, AKA Trumpety Bumpety)


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't feel like posting the pictures so, from left to right on my signature (Squirt and Brie no longer belong to me):

Limited Edition aka Squirt

Shilohs Blondy Brie aka Brie

Pleasure Princess aka Nani/Princess (She has a pretty bad name)

In the Dark aka Herbi(e) (The 'e' is somewhat optional. He is my avatar as well)


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

I ride a cute pony named Sunny. His show name is currently pending, but I'm leaning towards Sunny Side Up or Little Mr. Sunshine. The cute part is is that those names fit his personality. Well, maybe on the ground and when he's happy.
I also ride an aging Appendix gelding, Bullwinkle (his name fits him too). He's about 20ish, and I'm not planning on showing him anything this summer. 
Then I get some rides around the barn a lot.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't show my mare but her reg. name is Mi Vida Loca (Vida) I don't remember what the original owner called her, Midnight or something like that. She will always be Vida to me


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Impression In Time aka Vega









and my fiance's horse is Tory Gem aka Gem

He's the one in my avatar


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Hucks Eternal Charm.-Chief.
and then the black mare I will be riding/training is 

Coosas Night Music.-Coosas. pronounced quasa.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Maia Golden Girl - a.k.a. Maia:


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm uploading pics right now, but my horse's name is A Mighty Tarzan, and I'm debating on wether to keep his barn name as Spider or to call him Tarzan. Which one should I do?


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

i dont have time to post pics, so i will just tell the names. ours are:

Sandybar midnight ninja - shadow or shad
Scotts vodka cruiser - vodka or voddy 
sandybar shadow - grub, grubby etc
Mirkwood Exquisite- pea, pony
Alciene la bella - bella, belly
Birdwood grande finale - finn
Abbeys sky - sky, fatty


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Grandeur Ice Magic - Nudge
Powerscene - Rowdy, my sisters TB
I showed my mare Chloe under the name Miss Chloe, for lack of anything better, but she was never registered. And the other two dont have show names, they are just Skipper and Moe


----------



## kobicowgirl (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey - I now own Shilohs Blondy Brie. I just searched her name to see what was out there.


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

Splash of Fun (splash)


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Superstarr (Sheena)
The others have no show names =(


----------

